# Sagehens RC



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open and Amateur setups were exactly the same - long retired bird in the middle thrown first left to right, shorter retired on the right thrown second right to left, and flyer on the left down last and shot right to left. However, the Open was longer and tighter although the Amateur had more terrain factors to affect the lines to the marks. 

The Open long mark was thrown behind a big piece of running water at the base of a dike and the right hand mark was thrown from near the top of a dike down on the flat below. Some dogs backsided the right hand gunners, got on top of the dike, and then worked their way down. The long mark saw dogs backsiding the holding blind and curving around to hunt the mark or squaring the water and curving back around. Some dogs took the high road and got on top of the dike to run around to the mark at the base of the dike near the water. Around 2:30 it darkened, turned cold, and started raining. Toward the end of the day, the lighting was poor, and I was told that some dogs had problems because they could not see the long bird.

The Amateur was run from a dike and the dogs had to crash through or leap "hedges" of nettles for all of the marks. Dogs that dropped off the dike rather than holding the line to the flyer along the side ended up running toward the flyer gunners rather than the mark. The right mark had stands of cover and a big puddle of water to negotiate. The long mark had a row of tall, thick cover blocking the line to the mark. Some dogs dodged the cover which threw them onto a line to the holding blind or behind the gunners. Most dogs ran around but were able to recover and wend their way out to the mark with some hunting at the end. A few crashed through the cover and took the perfect line to the mark. Very few dogs that I saw had really good lines and marks. Most had to hunt to find the birds.

Callbacks to the Amateur 2nd series (38 dogs):

2,3,4,5,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,31,32,33,34,36,37,39,40,41,42,43,44,46

Sorry, I don't have the Open callbacks. The Open didn't finish until 5:30. It was dark, cold, and raining. I waited until after 6:00 for callbacks but none seemed imminent so I left.

The Qual only partially finished the water blind today and will resume in the morning. Sorry I don't have callbacks for the earlier series.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks, Judy, for the wonderful report. Go 27!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks, Jean. He actually did better in the Open than he did in the Amateur. Still waiting to know for sure, though.


----------



## KPL (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the report, Judy - been hoping to hear. Best of luck to you and the other handlers! 

I can help a bit with the Qual., as I have a friend who's running. Callbacks to the water blind are 3, 4, 6, 7, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 18, 19, 21, 22, 23, 24, 27, 28. Nine dogs in the Qual. are left to run in the morning.

From what I gather (wasn't there, and got the details via a blue tooth cell phone conversation, while the reporter was driving, so please take this with a grain of salt - my description might be off a bit), the initial line is through some thick cover - tules and blackberries. Then, the dogs hit the cold water. Must be a bit of a shoreline swim, as dogs were getting out (not good), and then handlers requested that their dogs get back in. Some dogs never got in on the initial line. There's a pretty good swim, and a distant, scented point that they must get on and off of before the final swim to the bird.

Kerry


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Judy, Good Luck on the callbacks  Hope to hear good news for you and "Trek". 

Thanks, again, for the really great series descriptions. So enjoyable. 

Best, 

Judy and "the boys".. who would give their eye teeth to be there, especially in the rain!!

Edit: ..sounds like lots of cover to negotiate no matter the stake or land/water.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Qual results that were told to me are:

1. #11 - Trappers Double Trouble
2. #10 - Battle Creek's Tule Splitter
3. #12 - Jack Creek's Sunrise Explosion of Moonstone
4. #27 - Boogie McSeagull
RJ #21 - Fox Creek's Quick and Easy

J's: 14 - 16 - 19 - 28


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Limited (Open) callbacks to the 2nd series from last night (47 dogs):

1, 2, 3, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 34, 35, 36, 38, 39, 41, 43, 45, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 58, 60, 61, 62, 63, 64

The second series was a double land blind. There was a dry pop from a visible gunner along a tree line. The flyer gunners and crates from the day before were returned to the field on the left. The short blind to the right started on a road, dropped off the road through two stands of cover and back onto the road for the bird. The long blind began from a mat to the right of the one for the short blind. It ran toward the left, crossed the lines to the marks the day before, and ended on the dike behind the spot where the right hand gunners had been throwing. There was a stand of cover up front, several changes of cover enroute, and a patch of cover just in front of the bird. There was influence from the dry shot, the flyer gunners, the fall of the right hand mark from the day before, and a crosswind from right to left.

Callbacks to the 3rd series which is in progress (30 dogs):
1, 2, 5, 6, 8, 10, 11, 12, 14, 15, 17, 18, 20, 24, 25, 26, 30, 34, 39, 41, 43, 45, 48, 50, 51, 52, 58, 61, 62, 64


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur 2nd series was a double land blind with a poison bird. After the poison bird was thrown by two gunners, you ran a short blind off the end of the poison bird. Then you ran under the arc of the poison bird. The longer blind passed through several stands of cover, under the arc, past the fall of the long mark from the day before, down a "tunnel" formed by thick cover and tules, and toward a pond of water in the distance. The end of the blind was in front of the water. The dogs were influenced by the poison bird on both blinds and by the two gunners, the scent from and memory of the old fall from yesterday, and the sight of water down the tunnel. A number of dogs disappeared into the cover near the scent of the fall. 

Callbacks to the 3rd series (22 dogs):

3, 5, 7, 9, 10, 13, 14, 16, 18, 21, 22, 25, 26, 27, 28, 31, 34, 37, 41, 42, 44, 46

The thrid series is in progress and will be resumed tomorrow morning. The water blind begins with a dry pop on the other side of a channel. The blind starts on a dike, angles down the thick cover on the side of the dike and into the water near a large bush, angling down a channel to the bird on the opposite side. It's quite a long swim in very cold water. Some dogs have been attracted to a tree on the far shore and others have been attracted to the near shore and disappeared behind the large bush. Some dogs have not gotten into the water, some have entered early or late, and some have ping-ponged down the channel either briefly or for long periods. Some have gotten back out of the water after getting in. A few have done very nice blinds right down the channel. Only a few dogs remain to be judged tomorrow. 

Trek and I went out on the Limited land blind and on the Amateur water blind today, so someone else will have to pick up the story from here.


----------



## Orion Labradors (Sep 12, 2010)

Any news on the Derby?


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Derby callbacks to the 3rd series: 17 dogs There are 2 scratches that I know of which are #3 and #21

Callbacks: 2-4-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15-16-17-18-19-20-22-23

Arleen


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Big CONGRATULATIONS to #12 Brodie, the Brackens, Bill Totten on Brodie's Qual 3rd...closing in on QAA. Super news. Thanks to all for the updates.

Sarita


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Derby callbacks to 4th series. 16 dogs

2-4-8-9-10-11-12-13-14-15-16-17-18-19-20-22

Arleen


----------



## JackCreek (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the good wishes Sarita. Brodie is a talented dog and we sure have enjoyed him. We too thank Bill for everything that he's doing for Brodie - can't wait to see the "Big Guy" when he heads back to the Rocky Mountains later in the spring.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I heard that Armand Fangsrud won the Derby with Odin. That's two wins in a row. Congratulations to both. Sorry I don't have any of the other placings.

Anyone know what happened in the Am and the Open?


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS to Armand Fangsrud and Odin with another Derby First. 33pts, and many more Derbys ahead.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Armand and Odin.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Last series Derby was a delayed triple!
Conrats to Chad Costa winning the Amateur with Hoot, third in the Open with Pink! Nice going Chad!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to training buddy Chris Hatch for 2nd place in the Amateur with FC AFC Tealcreek Patton's Saber.


----------

